# Bullnose corners and orangepeel finish: cheap, no?



## Willin (Aug 20, 2012)

In what alternative universe is this stuff considered quality work? Just askin.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

We have used bullnose for years and years. 3/4" radius has always been the norm but many houses and remodels we have done, we have used the 1 1/2" radius bullnose. 

Now the orange peel........NO:no:! I don't like the look or any part of the process of any spray texture. We are more skip trowel or Sante Fe texture.

I imagine it is all area specific. Different strokes I guess but it doesn't necessarily mean it is cheap.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Willin said:


> In what alternative universe is this stuff considered quality work? Just askin.


Bullnose and Orange peel texture are the norm here in my area.
What's popular all depends on what part of the country your in. :thumbsup:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Yup, area dependent. Everything is orange peel here, usually not bullnosed. But when I go to California, everything I see is knockdown. I don't see why you guys consider orange peel low quality. My guess is because you're not used to it. I wouldn't want all knockdown texture in my house, it makes me feel like I'm in Mexico for some reason.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Yup, area dependent. Everything is orange peel here, usually not bullnosed. But when I go to California, everything I see is knockdown. I don't see why you guys consider orange peel low quality. My guess is because you're not used to it. I wouldn't want all knockdown texture in my house, it makes me feel like I'm in Mexico for some reason.


I don't feel it's low quality rather just not my style. I would prefer a Sante Fe or all smooth in my own house.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Around here (Texas), bullnose corners are the norm on any nice to upper end custom home, or even on a decent spec. Orange peel costs a little more than knockdown, because they do an extra skim coat and sand on the tape and bed underneath it. I've seen bullnose and orange peel done very well and done terribly. Not sure it's quality or not quality just based on its own merits. 

Also pretty common to do various hand troweled textures and rag a glaze on over the paint around here.


----------

